# I can't download ANY files from ANY websites



## juliebray25 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was having technical difficulties due to my snooping around with settings I had no business snooping around with, so I contacted someone online (a computer savvy friend) who asked me to install team-viewer to initiate remote assistance so he could see what the problem was, this is where I first noticed I wasn't able to download files. After numerous attempt, I was still unable, no matter what, to download Team-Viewer Now since this mishap, I have been unable to download any files. I tried a few different files, from different websites, including Skype, Team-Viewer, Google Earth, and more...
This is what happens, I'll click the download link, a dialog box appears that gives me the option to "save file" or "cancel". I click save file, and that's it. Nothing happens. 
Usually, a second box would open where I would select the destination for the saved file but this box doesn't appear. Like I said, I've tried this with Skype, Teamviewer, and Google Earth, same result every time. I click save file, and that's it.
Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*juliebray25* Welcome to TSF!

Verify if you have any Proxy settings, remove it if you do have one. Here's how.

If that didn't work, then reset your browser to the default settings. Here's the guide.

Please post an update.


----------

